
Best Android Libraries for Developers - rwwt
https://cloudrail.com/best-android-libraries-for-developers/
======
uwemaurer
The most commonly used Android libraries sorted by usage:

[http://www.appbrain.com/stats/libraries/dev](http://www.appbrain.com/stats/libraries/dev)

~~~
solox3
Started looking into Android development a few weeks ago. This list is rather
useful. Thank you!

~~~
ncantelmo
Something small I wish I'd known when I started doing Android development - if
you need to display images, use an image loading library (Picasso or Glide).
It'll save you from dealing with a lot of quirks, some vendor specific.

------
mikestew
More like "here's a list of random libraries, and we won't tell you why
they're 'best'".

I downvoted a sibling comment. Then I read the list, said "I see what you
mean", went back an undowned it. Sorry, _thecupisblue_.

~~~
thecupisblue
I was hesitant to make a comment like that at first, but well, it is the
truth.

------
cloudrail
Author of that blog post here: Thanks for posting it on HN and all that
feedback. We wrote this post to provide a nice overview about good libraries
our developers stumbled across the last years. So it is definitely not
complete and I'm sure that I missed several great libraries. If you have
suggestions, please comment here with the library name, quick description and
link and I'll add them to the list. Thanks!

------
thecupisblue
Well, this was useless.

~~~
learned
Could you elaborate a bit? I think curated lists like these are good resources
for developers that are unfamiliar with certain aspects of Android.

Curious to hear your thoughts.

~~~
relics443
I think it was in reference to it being a highly opinionated list. Especially
since I've been developing for Android since 2010, and most of the actual
"best libraries" were absent from this list.

Also, I've never heard of CloudRails (though they do seem interesting for
certain use cases), but I'd never put them on a par with Retrofit, and leave
out some of the more established names.

~~~
thecupisblue
Exactly this. I've never heard of CloudRails, from my own development
experience, on conferences or meetups or posts. Retrofit (1&2, Volley, those
are the libraries that deserve mention there. "Database" category having just
two libraries is like someone didn't want to bother, since Android has a lot
of ORM libraries and also databases like Realm. Date & Time doesn't even have
Joda-Time for android, DI links to Dagger which is deprecated in favour of
Dagger 2, Functional includes only Retrolabmda, no even mention of RxJava and
all the libraries surrounding it, Camera is missing some most popular camera
libraries, Logging doesn't include the most used one - Timber, Image doesn't
include Picasso or UIL... I don't feel like scrolling anymore, there is a lot
missing, especially since the list is called "Best Android Libraries".

------
smaili
iOS - [https://cloudrail.com/best-ios-libraries-
developers/](https://cloudrail.com/best-ios-libraries-developers/)

------
fractalwrench
This list is missing the Support, Appcompat, and Design libraries from Google,
although to be fair it's practically a given these days that a project will be
using them.

LeakCanary is also missing, which is a shame as it's very easy to leak memory
in Android by holding onto destroyed Activities. Every project I have
installed LeakCanary in for the first time has had at least one memory leak,
it's such a useful tool being able to automatically detect and record leaks.

------
pranaysharma
Please remove [https://github.com/akexorcist/Android-
BluetoothSPPLibrary](https://github.com/akexorcist/Android-
BluetoothSPPLibrary) from your list. Its unmaintained and has tons of bugs.

------
LordDragonfang
Is it just me or is the scroll velocity super accelerated on that page? It's
going at least twice as fast on ChromeOS

~~~
ohstopitu
it is for me too (Windows 10 + Chrome)

------
diegoperini
Does Retrofit have an almost same counterpart in Swift?

~~~
frusciante29
One thing that comes close is Moya:
[https://github.com/Moya/Moya/blob/master/docs/Examples/Basic...](https://github.com/Moya/Moya/blob/master/docs/Examples/Basic.md)

